# Canadians more welcoming to immigrants than other countries, research shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The majority of Canadians view immigration as a positive thing, in direct contrast to the increasingly anti immigrant attitude in other Western developed countries, according to a survey. The annual poll by the Washington based think tank, the German Marshall Fund of the United States, looked at public perception of a wide variety of immigration [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadians more welcoming to immigrants than other countries, research shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

*Attitude*

Interesting study: UK was the country most opposed to immigrants, with 20% saying even legal immigrants should have no access to state schools! 65% people in UK viewed immigrants more of a problem rather than an opportunity. Very sad attitude.


----------



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Karna said:


> Interesting study: UK was the country most opposed to immigrants, with 20% saying even legal immigrants should have no access to state schools! 65% people in UK viewed immigrants more of a problem rather than an opportunity. Very sad attitude.


I would imagine that people in the UK don't like the fact that a lot of the immigrants have access to State Benefits such as Jobseekers Allowance, Income Support, housing benefit etc. 

I don't understand why people would have a problem with people coming here with jobs already lined up as that is what we have to do if we want to live in another country.

We are in the very early stages of doing research with a view to moving to Canada and as I understand it, if I wanted to sponsor my parents move to Canada they would not be able to claim assistance from Canadian Government for 10 years. Quite different to the UK rules.


----------

